# My Newest Family Member... Devon Rex



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yesterday I brought home my long awaited for Devon Baby..... 
She is an absolute doll.......Full of mischeif, playing and sleeping 

Iv named her Dixie...


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh she is SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the fur baby!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

What an absolute beauty.....lovely pics also


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Love the pics of her

Lou
X


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is absolutely cute with her big round eyes


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a beauty


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww Dixie is gorgeous & so photogenic!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG I'm sooo jealous! She's gorgeous.. I want a Devon!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Shes a stunner x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! What a cutie!:smile: Lovley name


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww she is a little treasure.


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanx folks.....She seems to have a wee jet up her bum, the rate she whizzes round. 
She settled in without a period of ..."where am I" .... It was more like "oh good somewhere new to explore". So confident... LOL

We all really love her too

Den


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful little girl and a lovely name, i bet your over the moon,xxx


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Lucky you she's adorable and you can tell she has a hint of mischief about her, great name. Hope you have a wonderful happy life together.


----------

